# Courier



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone ever used UPX courier before? Not sure if they are dodgy or not?
£200 for a cage and two marmosets to be delievered, within about 15mins they emailed me saying they had done a vet check and were ready to be sent after payment through moneygram


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds really dodgy to me.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are buying a pair of Marms and the cage is able to be 'delivered' I would suggest that the cage would most definitely be too small. IN fact, it should be more an indoor aviary rather than a cage.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Lets just say if you send any money wave good bye to it :gasp:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I paid 120 quid from ireland to scotland.
But no cage.
Just carry box.
Then they went to enclosure.


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

It was a scam. The person I was buying off said they had spoke to upx and gave me email which they replied so fast and wanted to post them within hours which had alarm Bells ringing. Looked on the website the email was different, emailed them and they said they don't even courier live animals.....lucky escape!!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> If you are buying a pair of Marms and the cage is able to be 'delivered' I would suggest that the cage would most definitely be too small. IN fact, it should be more an indoor aviary rather than a cage.


Well they're not going to try and fit a shed/outdoor enlosure into a van are they? :lol2:


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

Why is everyone just banging on about the size of an enclosure when I wouldn't of kept them in it anyway and that wasn't what I needed help about! People just like to moan on this forum about what's best and right and dont help people when they actually need it..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The do sound a bit suspicious - why did you pick them? Have you asked for a quote from any other couriers?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

kaleigh said:


> Why is everyone just banging on about the size of an enclosure when I wouldn't of kept them in it anyway and that wasn't what I needed help about! People just like to moan on this forum about what's best and right and dont help people when they actually need it..


Some would charge more for more room in van.
Thats why i mentioned carry box.
Not per carrier.
A marmie carry box.
Takes up very little room then they can go where housed..


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

kaleigh said:


> Why is everyone just banging on about the size of an enclosure when I wouldn't of kept them in it anyway and that wasn't what I needed help about! People just like to moan on this forum about what's best and right and dont help people when they actually need it..


I don't think it was a dig at you, just another alarm bell - if they're selling you a cage with them it's likely they're not ethical. It's not to say you would keep them in said cage.


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

feorag said:


> The do sound a bit suspicious - why did you pick them? Have you asked for a quote from any other couriers?


They don't even courier live animals...someone wanted to sell me some marmosets and wanted to use that courier but they were using a fake email address and were goin to pocket my money without any delivery..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

kaleigh said:


> They don't even courier live animals...someone wanted to sell me some marmosets and wanted to use that courier but they were using a fake email address and were goin to pocket my money without any delivery..


Kaylie
Find a breader and go see.
Get info etc
Dont courier.
Ive had dad n sister in past.
And thats folk i know so got sorted.
Dont know keep clear.


----------

